
Resonance attack against HDD - blopeur
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DdqTz3CW5Y
======
newman8r
pretty interesting.

does anyone know if these types of attacks could affect other components or
systems? Crystal resonators, accelerometers, etc?

